# Game #31: Detroit Pistons (11-21) @ Phoenix Suns (13-17) - 12/31



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Game is in an half hour. I'm lazy. Lost 4 in a row and if we lose to these guys, than any of the slighest glimmer of hope of turning it around dies this season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not watching it, but the Suns up 68-49 2:40 left in the 3rd. Pistons only had 32 pts at the half.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns won. Yay. Lets see if they can build on this.


----------

